# Landmann 3895GWLA vs. 3895GLA (Skinny vs. Wide)



## ryanma (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello all,

I have not yet purchased a smoker, but am stuck on these 2 different Landmann 2 drawer units.  The 'skinny' version (GLA) has cabinet dimensions of 38x16x16, while the 'wide' is 38x24x16 (GWLA).  These measurements are off the Landmann website, correct me if I am wrong.

I would like to smoke full racks of ribs, but most importantly I am looking forward to smoking turkeys.  I read somewhere that it is safer to only smoke turkeys not much larger then 12# so they are not in the temperature danger zone for very long.  Opinions on this?

Also I personally am never in charge of the thanksgiving turkey, so I'm not too sure how large the footprint on one around 12-15# is.  Do you think I would be able to put a 15# turkey in the smaller Landmann?  Height is not an issue, its the 16x16 dimensions I am not sure of.  I imagine for an even smoke, you don't want the meat to be pressing against the sides of the cabinet?  I appreciate everyone's ideas/opinions, thanks!


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi Ryan,

My advice is to go big! If you want to smoke full racks of ribs you won't be able to do it in the GLA without cutting them. A 15# turkey will be a very tight fit also. I saw in your other thread where the GWLA is out of stock for awhile and I know that is influencing your decision. Why are you stuck on those 2 models? Have you considered any other wide body propane smokers? I have a 3405BGW and I can fit full racks of ribs and have done 2 12# turkeys and they fit with no problem. Masterbuilt also makes one called the XL that a lot of people use and it is wider than my 3405BGW.


----------



## ryanma (Aug 1, 2012)

Dave-  I've looked at both of those models and really respect the user reviews they have received.  But I think the idea of having the wood/water in different drawers is really efficient and just plain NEAT 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.  Not losing heat/smoke to aid the smoker interests me.   But I'm no expert, I don't even own a smoker yet.

I know they come with their own design flaws by having the drawers, and personally I think they could have made it easier by having one door for the wood/water separate from the meat cabinet.  But I think I can mod my way past the drawer issues if they arise. 

You're already keeping me on track to wait for the 3895GWLA, I have an event planned for the end of September that I really wanted it for anyway, and I would love the full racks on presentation!


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm not trying to talk you out of anything but just want to give some advice.

The drawer for the water pan is really not necessary since the best thing to do with the water pan is to fill it with sand or pea gravel so you won't have to open anything because you won't need to add anything.

Having a drawer for the wood is nice so you don't have to open the chamber door and lose heat but there is a fix out for that too. The A-maze-N Tube Smoker! It has been getting really good reviews in a propane smoker, with it you can get 4-6 hours of continuous smoke without adding wood or opening doors.

I modified mine to use the AMNPS but that involved an external fire box and I did it before the Tube came out, if I had known about the Tube I would be using it. I love using pellets and I will never go back to chips or chunks.

Since you have plenty of time I would be reading a lot about all the vertical propane smokers and the mods made to them and any tips you can gather. They are all very similar in the way they work so what you learn about one you can apply to another.


----------



## ryanma (Aug 2, 2012)

I will definitely look into the tube, thanks!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 3, 2012)

You will need the Bigger size for Full Racks of ribs, not so much that a Rack of ribs won't fit a 16" shelf but 4 shelves full of Rib Racks or other large cuts, will Block too much heat. The wider shelves allow better convection with a loaded smoker. I have NEVER heard anyone complain they bought too big a smoker. As far as Turkeys go...12-14 Lbs is the largest bird that is Safely smoked WHOLE, for that Norman Rockwell table presentaion... If you Spatchcock or, as I do, Seperate the Legs (as one unit) from the Whole Breast, you can go as big as will fit. In my house, Birds come to the table Sliced and ready to eat, too messy fooling around with carving at the table. Besides you can Guaratee perfectly cooked Turkey by seperating. I put the Legs in 1-1.5 hours before the Breast. By the end of cook time the Legs are always 175-180*F, well done but juicy, and the Breast is a Perfect 165*F...If you want the foolproof cooking of Seperating but still have to have Carve at the Table Pretty...Here is step by step instructions to get BOTH...JJ

http://www.knowwhey.com/2010/11/thanksgiving-divide-and-conquer.html


----------



## ryanma (Aug 4, 2012)

Chef Jimmy-  Thanks for the input, It makes sense that overcrowding a smaller smoker wouldn't produce even results.  And thanks for the link, that is a great idea separating the dark from the white meat, I hope to do that in November.

S2K9K-  The reviews on the a-maz-n-tube are convincing me a wood drawer might not be so necessary.  Looks like I can save at least $50 by going for the GOSM 36" big block with the single door.  Thanks for pointing me in that direction.


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 4, 2012)

RyanMA said:


> Chef Jimmy-  Thanks for the input, It makes sense that overcrowding a smaller smoker wouldn't produce even results.  And thanks for the link, that is a great idea separating the dark from the white meat, I hope to do that in November.
> 
> S2K9K-  The reviews on the a-maz-n-tube are convincing me a wood drawer might not be so necessary.  Looks like I can save at least $50 by going for the GOSM 36" big block with the single door.  Thanks for pointing me in that direction.


You are welcome! And if you ever try Todd's Pitmaster Choice pellets you will never go back to anything else!


----------

